

Jon Stewart to leave The Daily Show - ghodss
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2015/02/10/385303394/jon-stewart-will-leave-the-daily-show-this-year

======
anindyabd
This is so upsetting. After Colbert ended, I told myself hey, at least there's
always Jon Stewart. But now he's quitting too? How are they ever going to find
a suitable replacement?

